# Amend Article 1 Section 6



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 4, 2015)

"Members of Congress are given an absolute privilege to lie with impunity in the House or Senate, if they so desire, by the Speech or Debate Clause in Article I, Section 6 of the U.S. Constitution. It states that, with regard to senators and representatives, "for Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place." The Framers of the Constitution wanted to encourage debate in Congress, and they did not want that debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits."
Who Can Lie to Congress 

Should fix that so Harry Reids can't throw Presidential elections by making up boldface 'pants on fire' lies about candidates. How can we claim to have a fair electroal process if members of Congress are allowed to lie about a candidate?

Harry Reid says anonymous source told him Mitt Romney didn t pay taxes for 10 years PolitiFact


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 4, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Members of Congress are given an absolute privilege to lie with impunity in the House or Senate, if they so desire, by the Speech or Debate Clause in Article I, Section 6 of the U.S. Constitution. It states that, with regard to senators and representatives, "for Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place." The Framers of the Constitution wanted to encourage debate in Congress, and they did not want that debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits."
> Who Can Lie to Congress
> 
> Should fix that so Harry Reids can't throw Presidential elections by making up boldface 'pants on fire' lies about candidates. How can we claim to have a fair electroal process if members of Congress are allowed to lie about a candidate?
> ...


Ha Ha Ha HA HA HA HA HA  ..................  FYI - Politicians lie,...... lies and politics are cut from the same clothe,...... all politicians lie,....... politics without lies is like pancakes without syrup,........ honesty and politics mix like water and oil,............ if politicians didn't lie, then they'd be called something besides politicians,............ modern politics is based on lies,................ political campaign season is dirty, and lies give it life,............. politicians base their careers on lies,............ lies keep politicians seated in government,.......... and lies have become the trade mark of politicians.

COMMON LIES SPEWED FROM POLITICIANS: "If you elect me, I'll fight for lower taxes, end to the wars, and bring jobs back to America" ( the operative word [ lie ] is "fight" ) ...........  "If elected, I'll have an open and transparent administration" ........... "Send me to Washington and I'll be a UNITER, and not a DIVDER"  ............ "I'll fight for teachers, better schools and get our infrastructure repaired and upgraded"  .......... "I'll end Medicare fraud, and make health care affordable for everyone" ....... "I'll end tax loopholes for the rich, and demand that the wealthy pay their fair share" ........ "I'll protect the farmers from unrealistic and industry killing regulations"  .....  "I'll listen to unions and fight for their cause"  ..............  "I'll make sure that we invest in alternative energy sources and protect the environment"  .....  "I'll create immigration reform that's workable, doable, and meaningful"

If politicians didn't lie, our government would be the opposite of what it is today. "Truth and honesty in politics" would end cronyism, favoritism, corruption, anti-America legislation and policies, and restore the peoples' faith in government. Unfortunately, that'll never happen as long as politicians can keep us divided and taking sides with either Republicans or with Democrats. Our taking sides enable and encourage "lies", "deceit", "corruption", "favoritism", and the destruction of what was once the most feared and respected nation on Earth. We've played their game, and now the chickens have come home to roost. We've swallowed every single word spewed from the mouths of those intent on self-service, personal gain and power, and climbing the political ladder at all cost.

The saddest most depressing part of it all is, the gullibility and stupidity of the American voter. Yes, voters believe the lies, the false promises, and the intentions of those asking for their vote on election day. Also, the mystery is why voters, after seeing and experiencing the true intent of professional politicians, continue to elect and to re-elect them time and time again. It seems to me that voters would learn from their mistakes and stop aiding and abetting the very ones that have sent this once great nation to the depths of socioeconomic ruin. But, instead, voters continue to play the game, then complain while watching this nation sink into the abyss of ruin. Go figure.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 4, 2015)

As I said in the 'don't get too excited' thread this isn't an example of "all politicians lie" this was a lie designed to throw a Presidential election. Which as I said is an attack on democracy and free elections itself.


----------



## pinqy (Apr 13, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Members of Congress are given an absolute privilege to lie with impunity in the House or Senate, if they so desire, by the Speech or Debate Clause in Article I, Section 6 of the U.S. Constitution. It states that, with regard to senators and representatives, "for Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place." The Framers of the Constitution wanted to encourage debate in Congress, and they did not want that debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits."
> Who Can Lie to Congress
> 
> Should fix that so Harry Reids can't throw Presidential elections by making up boldface 'pants on fire' lies about candidates. How can we claim to have a fair electroal process if members of Congress are allowed to lie about a candidate?
> ...


 False arguments can be rebutted in the press or in Congress itself.  Just no legal action.


----------



## there4eyeM (Apr 13, 2015)

The press has the job of exposing such things. The public has the job of researching to find information. Neither does its job.


----------



## natstew (Apr 13, 2015)

Dingy Harry used Article One Section Six to make a mockery of the Article and the position of Speaker of the House.


----------



## PratchettFan (Apr 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "Members of Congress are given an absolute privilege to lie with impunity in the House or Senate, if they so desire, by the Speech or Debate Clause in Article I, Section 6 of the U.S. Constitution. It states that, with regard to senators and representatives, "for Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place." The Framers of the Constitution wanted to encourage debate in Congress, and they did not want that debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits."
> ...



I can only disagree with one thing in your post.  You see, its possible to have pancakes without syrup.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 14, 2015)

PratchettFan said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


I like eggs on top of my pancakes also. And, sometimes, grape jelly is delicious on pancakes.


----------



## PratchettFan (Apr 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> PratchettFan said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Yep.  But unlike lying in politicians, those are all optional.


----------



## Dante (Apr 14, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Members of Congress are given an absolute privilege to lie with impunity in the House or Senate, if they so desire, by the Speech or Debate Clause in Article I, Section 6 of the U.S. Constitution. It states that, with regard to senators and representatives, "for Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place." The Framers of the Constitution wanted to encourage debate in Congress, and they did not want that debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits."
> Who Can Lie to Congress
> 
> Should fix that so Harry Reids can't throw Presidential elections by making up boldface 'pants on fire' lies about candidates. How can we claim to have a fair electroal process if members of Congress are allowed to lie about a candidate?
> ...


are you proposing censoring debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits?


----------



## Dante (Apr 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "Members of Congress are given an absolute privilege to lie with impunity in the House or Senate, if they so desire, by the Speech or Debate Clause in Article I, Section 6 of the U.S. Constitution. It states that, with regard to senators and representatives, "for Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place." The Framers of the Constitution wanted to encourage debate in Congress, and they did not want that debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits."
> ...



Why are you listing campaign statements by all politicians when the subject is about Congressional debate?


----------



## Dante (Apr 14, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> As I said in the 'don't get too excited' thread this isn't an example of "all politicians lie" this was a lie designed to throw a Presidential election. Which as I said is an attack on democracy and free elections itself.



Harry Reid's statement was NOT read into the records of deliberation, so wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Dante (Apr 14, 2015)

Dante said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > As I said in the 'don't get too excited' thread this isn't an example of "all politicians lie" this was a lie designed to throw a Presidential election. Which as I said is an attack on democracy and free elections itself.
> ...


this thread is in the Constitution forum and it is NOT about the constitution is is a political attack and a terrible one at that


----------



## Christophera (Jun 4, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Members of Congress are given an absolute privilege to lie with impunity in the House or Senate, if they so desire, by the Speech or Debate Clause in Article I, Section 6 of the U.S. Constitution. It states that, with regard to senators and representatives, "for Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place." The Framers of the Constitution wanted to encourage debate in Congress, and they did not want that debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits."



Excellent idea!  I mean really good.

I recommend that if caught lying, they must split their campaign finance funding with whomever catches them and proves it through a court action.

If a member of the public catches one, the cost of their suit is paid for and the split goes to the politician of their choice.  Probably would need mention on the amendment of enhanced disqualification for cause of judges because assignments of judges is a tool increasingly used for injustice.

Your suggested amendment would be a good one to add with the return of the original 13th and the countermand  amendment after preparatory amendment has taken effect.

CDZ - A Lawful And Peaceful Revolution US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Christophera (Jun 4, 2015)

Dante said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Geez Dante, could you be more wrong?

It's about an amendment to the constitution to stop congress people from their lying which is an attack on the constitution.

The cited part of the constitution is not there to allow lying, it is to encourage debate.  But do not ask a congress person about constitutional intent, they have no clue.


----------



## Dante (Jun 28, 2015)

Christophera said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


psychos have every right to post too, but not to make shit up and get away with it so easily.

this isn't a College or Mental Health Center


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 28, 2015)

Dante said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...



dear you don't come across as a college grad or mentally healthy.
Am I right?


----------



## Dante (Jun 28, 2015)

Okie Dokie Special-Ed


----------



## regent (Jun 29, 2015)

Treason was a favorite of the British crown, talk nasty about the crown and it was treason.
The framers well aware of this problem inserted the freedom of speech clause in the Constitution to protect members of Congress and then added a definition of treason. Treason is the only crime defined in the Constitution?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jun 30, 2015)

Dante said:


> psychos have every right to post too, but not to make shit up and get away with it so easily.
> 
> this isn't a College or Mental Health Center



dear, you were the one who said Jefferson did not found the Jeffersonian Republican Party and than lacked the character to admit you were mistaken or lying.


----------



## Christophera (Jul 1, 2015)

regent said:


> Treason was a favorite of the British crown, talk nasty about the crown and it was treason.
> The framers well aware of this problem inserted the freedom of speech clause in the Constitution to protect members of Congress and then added a definition of treason. Treason is the only crime defined in the Constitution?



That is true generally, but specifically with regard to the right to "alter or abolish", free speech has the purpose of enabling the unity required to do it effectively.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 2, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> How can we claim to have a fair electroal process if members of Congress are allowed to lie about a candidate?



totally stupid stupid subject. We are all allowed to lie and to tell the truth. If a person believes too many lies he eventually dies and evolution continues successfully forward.


----------



## Dante (Jul 4, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > psychos have every right to post too, but not to make shit up and get away with it so easily.
> ...



Exactly. Thomas Jefferson did NOT found the Democratic-Republican (Jeffersonian) Party


read a few books, preferably ones NOT written by yourself


----------



## Dante (Jul 4, 2015)

regent said:


> Treason was a favorite of the British crown, talk nasty about the crown and it was treason.
> The framers well aware of this problem inserted the freedom of speech clause in the Constitution to protect members of Congress and then added a definition of treason. Treason is the only crime defined in the Constitution?


Huh? 

Treason was not charged and prosecuted lightly. Many people in England, let alone the far away colonies were engaging in what looks like treasonous acts. You're off base here


----------



## Dante (Jul 4, 2015)

Christophera said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > Treason was a favorite of the British crown, talk nasty about the crown and it was treason.
> ...



The founding generation were in the habit of tarring and feathering and attacking the property and persons of people who disagreed with them.


----------



## Christophera (Jul 4, 2015)

Dante said:


> Christophera said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


Fraudulent behaviors, including those political, rather than spoken perspectives were most punished in that way.


----------



## Dante (Jul 4, 2015)

Christophera the dime-store-historian 





Christophera said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Christophera said:
> ...




Idiot! The committees required loyalty oaths -- to the Rebels Congress


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 4, 2015)

Dante said:


> Exactly. Thomas Jefferson did NOT found the Democratic-Republican (Jeffersonian) Party



Jefferson and Madison Founded the Republican party in 1792 to oppose the lib big govt proposals of Washington Adams  and Hamilton. When they won in 1800 they called it the Second American Revolution. It clarified that the first revolution was not only against the English monarchy but against all liberal big govt in general.

"The revolution of 1800... was as real a revolution in the principles of our government as that of 1776 was in its form; not effected indeed by the sword, as that, but by the rational and peaceable instrument of reform, the suffrage of the people." --Thomas Jefferson to Spencer Roane, 1819. ME 15:212 




*A.James Reichley "The Life of the Parties"( most thorough look at Party history ever written) Page 52*

"In referring to political parties  I have adopted the names which the respective parties used in self-designation. Thus the Jeffersonian party has been referred to throughout as the Republican Party. This name came into use early in the 1790's among persons who considered themselves of a common political "interest", and the term "Republican interest" was generally used until it was replaced by the more definite "Republican Party".

The Jeffersonian Republicans( the formation of Party organization (1789-1801)  by Noble E. Cunningham,Jr.


----------



## Idadunno (Jul 6, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Members of Congress are given an absolute privilege to lie with impunity in the House or Senate, if they so desire, by the Speech or Debate Clause in Article I, Section 6 of the U.S. Constitution. It states that, with regard to senators and representatives, "for Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place." The Framers of the Constitution wanted to encourage debate in Congress, and they did not want that debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits."
> Who Can Lie to Congress
> 
> Should fix that so Harry Reids can't throw Presidential elections by making up boldface 'pants on fire' lies about candidates. How can we claim to have a fair electroal process if members of Congress are allowed to lie about a candidate?
> ...


Romney's tax returns are a matter of public record, especially every time he dipped his toe in the presidential pool. Reid is not allowed to lie under oath, the same as you and I, but what he says otherwise to the press or someone else trying to hurt a person's chance of something, although lying is morally wrong, it is not a crime--one can sue for libel and slander...
Mitt Romney R-Mass OpenSecrets

I do not know where you got your information about what that narrative in the Constitution means but you are wrong, so is that article.
"The Senators and Representatives shall receive a compensation for their services, to be ascertained by law, and paid out of the treasury of the United States. They shall in all cases, except treason, felony and breach of the peace, be privileged from arrest during their attendance at the session of their respective Houses, and in going to and returning from the same; and for any speech or debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other place."

"and for any speech or debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other place" means that they cannot be questioned about state business or discuss state business anywhere except the proper chambers and offices. Ex. they cannot discuss a vote or plausible vote with a reporter or stock broker. That ; symbol means the beginning of a new thought/sentence. It replaces a period. It is not a continuance of the statement before it.  
(State = country, although few in the US use it in its proper context because it gets confusing).


----------



## Idadunno (Jul 6, 2015)

Dante said:


> psychos have every right to post too, but not to make shit up and get away with it so easily.
> 
> this isn't a College or Mental Health Center


The college remark makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 7, 2015)

Idadunno said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > psychos have every right to post too, but not to make shit up and get away with it so easily.
> ...



So it appear that Democratic ideas are not American ideas in any sense.

Jefferson and Madison Founded the Republican party in 1792 to oppose the lib big govt proposals of Washington Adams and Hamilton. When they won in 1800 they called it the Second American Revolution. It clarified that the first revolution was not only against the English monarchy but against all liberal big govt in general.



"The revolution of 1800... was as real a revolution in the principles of our government as that of 1776 was in its form; not effected indeed by the sword, as that, but by the rational and peaceable instrument of reform, the suffrage of the people." --Thomas Jefferson to Spencer Roane, 1819. ME 15:212


----------



## Idadunno (Jul 7, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte said:


> Idadunno said:
> 
> 
> > Dante said:
> ...


The liberals at that time were against big government, not for it. The conservatives were all about government regulation and social programs.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Jul 8, 2015)

Idadunno said:


> EdwardBaiamonte said:
> 
> 
> > Idadunno said:
> ...



Jefferson and Madison founded the Republican party in 1792 to stand for freedom from big liberal govt. Today's Republican Party shares identical name and political philosophy.

Do you understand now?


----------



## Dante (Aug 4, 2015)

Jesus Christ...Special Ed has a doppleganger?


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Aug 4, 2015)

Dante said:


> Jesus Christ...Special Ed has a ?



Jefferson and Madison founded the Republican party in 1792 to stand for freedom from big liberal govt. Today's Republican Party shares identical name and political philosophy.

Do you understand now?


----------



## Dante (Aug 4, 2015)

Ed? Have you read any of the books on the reading list? Yes or no.


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Aug 4, 2015)

Dante said:


> Ed? Have you read any of the books on the reading list? Yes or no.



does too stupid know who founded the Republican party in 1792??


----------



## Dante (Aug 4, 2015)

Fail.  Now Ed, look up John Beckley and Madison. Look them up regarding attempts to bring Jefferson into open opposition to Hamilton,

there will be a quiz


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Aug 4, 2015)

Dante said:


> Fail.  Now Ed, look up John Beckley and Madison. Look them up regarding attempts to bring Jefferson into open opposition to Hamilton,
> 
> there will be a quiz



does too stupid know who founded the Republican party in 1792??


----------



## Dante (Aug 4, 2015)

Dante said:


> Ed? Have you read any of the books on the reading list? Yes or no.


Ed? Special Ed?


----------



## Dante (Aug 4, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte ???

thinking of you. I have gas


----------



## EdwardBaiamonte (Aug 5, 2015)

does the liberal know who founded the Republican party in 1792?? I wonder why he is so afraid to say?? What does his fear teach us??


----------



## regent (Aug 5, 2015)

Yep, a few high school students never quite understand how the  liberal  Republican party of Jefferson became the liberal Democratic party of today. Add to that confusion a new conservative Republican party was formed in 1854 and it remains the conservative Republican party of today. Most high school students apparently had little trouble with the name and label change but might have caused a few high school students to go over the edge and they never quite recovered.


----------



## Dante (Aug 6, 2015)

EdwardBaiamonte

Dear legal guardians of Special Ed, who has attended USMB's Special Academy for Special People. Special Ed has Failed.  Ed failed to provide evidence of having read anything on the Academy's reading list.

There was a quiz and Dear little special Eddie failed miserably.

please be aware the County's Department for the Protection of Imbeciles with be contacting youse guys


----------



## Dante (Aug 6, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> "Members of Congress are given an absolute privilege to lie with impunity in the House or Senate, if they so desire, by the Speech or Debate Clause in Article I, Section 6 of the U.S. Constitution. It states that, with regard to senators and representatives, "for Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place." The Framers of the Constitution wanted to encourage debate in Congress, and they did not want that debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits."
> Who Can Lie to Congress
> 
> Should fix that so Harry Reids can't throw Presidential elections by making up boldface 'pants on fire' lies about candidates. How can we claim to have a fair electroal process if members of Congress are allowed to lie about a candidate?
> ...



4 months later  Delta4Embassy  -- does this thread still apply?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 6, 2015)

Dante said:


> EdwardBaiamonte ???
> 
> thinking of you. I have gas


But scratched the crotch for Delta...


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 6, 2015)

Dante said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > "Members of Congress are given an absolute privilege to lie with impunity in the House or Senate, if they so desire, by the Speech or Debate Clause in Article I, Section 6 of the U.S. Constitution. It states that, with regard to senators and representatives, "for Speech or Debate in either House, they shall not be questioned in any other Place." The Framers of the Constitution wanted to encourage debate in Congress, and they did not want that debate chilled by the threat of lawsuits."
> ...


He's in slow motion land...


----------

